# Animal neglect at local fish store



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I made a stop in a Fraser aquariums on my way home from Aprils and I came across a frt turtle stuck in a fluval edge with murky brown water the only time you can see the turtle is when it comes to front of glass. That wasn't the worst of it there was a little frt in a tank full crayfish and you can the turtle is getting beat up by the cray fish . There was so many other turtles that either had some kind of rot or fungus on apart if their bodies .One turtle had really bad fungus on his nose. There was another one getting sucked on by a regular pleco They had a section of tank just for turtles but the tanks are way to small. They had about 15 razorback turtles in a 10 gallon tank or smaller with a sponge filter. I think this store shouldn't be bringing all these turtles if they can't house and care for them properly. I though there was a ban on importing and sale of turtles in Vancouver.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

They can sell turtle in there. It's only places like surrey, white rock, langley etc...etc... that can't sell them. And I agree that place is a hell hole for all fish and turtles. Don't buy from them, don't even go into the shop. I stopped going there along time ago. I thought I'd give them another chance by going to check out those turtle b/c mclass got such a nice find but he really was lucky. Never stepping in there again.


----------



## Roaming Ravyn (Jul 15, 2010)

Call the SPCA.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've never been there, but won't go after hearing this.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I think I will call the spca tomorrow evening. This should not be.

Dave and ravyn you two should also call. The more calls they get the more likely are to send someone down.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

I picked up my two axolotl's from there only because they're next to impossible to find in Canada. There were approximately 8 younger ones at an average length of 5" in a 5 gallon tank at the back of the shop. Due to the stressful environment, most had attacked each other and were missing limbs, gills.... I only walked away from there because I felt bad (yes, I know that's a horrible reason to support pet type shops) for them and had been on the hunt for axy's for awhile.

After my last visit (2 days ago) though, seeing all the turtles housed in such confined spaces, the white's tree frogs in horribly tiny critter keepers and poor conditions, the dead fish floating or at the bottom of tanks, I'm more inclined to take my business elsewhere. I'm all for reporting them to the SPCA, but will they listen?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

im surprised they can pay the bills, i only went there twice and came out empty handed both times. i felt really sorry for all the animals in there.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I agree with some of the things in this thread but some of the choice of language and tone is not right. Be a bit more respectful and offer ways to improve the store or whatever, dont' just go out and defame a LFS. I know you're frustrated and sickened at the sight of your visit but mind you, this particular LFS you speak of is in no ways the only LFS in the lower mainland that has fish belly up, floating in the tank dead, being eaten by other fish, have an inch of fungus growing on them, or worst off have marshmallow type fungus growing on them when they're still alive---turtle, fish, mice, crayfish, birds.....

I'm not here to defend the store nor insult your voice of opinion, but please be mindful of the forum's thread rules.

*"Rule 8: You may not flame any local fish stores. You may state your opinions of them, but comments such as "X sucks, don't buy from them" will not be tolerated." *

Reference: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aqua-lounge-7/site-rules-2781/


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> I agree with some of the things in this thread but some of the choice of language and tone is not right. Be a bit more respectful and offer ways to improve the store or whatever, dont' just go out and defame a LFS. I know you're frustrated and sickened at the sight of your visit but mind you, this particular LFS you speak of is in no ways the only LFS in the lower mainland that has fish belly up, floating in the tank dead, being eaten by other fish, have an inch of fungus growing on them, or worst off have marshmallow type fungus growing on them when they're still alive---turtle, fish, mice, crayfish, birds.....
> 
> I'm not here to defend the store nor insult your voice of opinion, but please be mindful of the forum's thread rules.
> 
> ...


Well said!  I'm not here to defend anyone! But lets keep it civil? I think Lisa always say that LOL!


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thread Closed


----------

